# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch Côn Minh – Đại Lý – Đại Giang (Lịch trình: 6 ngày/ 5 đêm )

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Côn Minh – Đại Lý – Đại Giang
(Lịch trình: 6 ngày/ 5 đêm -> Đi và về bằng máy bay)
NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI CÔN MINH       (Ăn: Chiều)
08h00’: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 908 đi Côn Minh (11h25’ - 13h50’). Đến Côn Minh, xe cùng Hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn về thành phố tham quan Công viên Tây Sơn Long Môn với cá chép hoá rồng, Tam Thanh Các, Chùa Hoa Đình - chùa Phật giáo lớn nhất Côn Minh với 500 bức tượng La Hán, nơi tương truyền Phật Bà Quan Âm đã đến giảng kinh và thành tâm nên đã trở thành Bổ Tát, Chùa Đồng Kim Điện - ngôi chùa duy nhất với mái bằng đồng với bẩy tầng tháp có chuông lớn nhất tại Trung Quốc (nặng 48 tấn). Đoàn ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 02: CÔN MINH - ĐẠI LÝ       (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn đoàn khởi hành đi Đại Lý. Đến Đại Lýđoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Buổi chiều đoàn tham quanThiên Long Bát Bộ, Tam Tháp - ngọn tháp cao nhất với độ cao 69,13m, có từ năm 836, là một trong những nơi quay cảnh trong phim Thiên Long Bát Bộ của tác giả nổi tiếng Kim Dung, thămThành Cổ Đại lý - thành cổ văn hoá cấp Quốc gia, Khu Phố Tây.Đoàn ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 03: ĐẠI LÝ - LỆ GIANG        (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn đoàn khởi hành đi Lệ Giang - miền đất của những cây cầu, nổi tiếng về hệ thống đường thuỷ và cầu cống, nên cũng được gọi là “Venice của Phương Đông”. Đây cũng là điểm đến cực nóng của khách du lịch trên Thế giới hiện nay. Đoàn đi cáp treo lên thăm cảnh Vân Sơn Bình với độ cao 3200m, Bạch Thuỷ Hà, thảo nguyên Cam Hải Tử, tham quan Thành Cổ Lệ Giang. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Lệ Giang.
NGÀY 04: LỆ GIANG - SỞ HÙNG        (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe khởi hành đưa đoàn đi thành phố Sở Hùng. Đoàn ăn trưa và tối trên đường đi. Nghỉ đêm tại Sở Hùng.
NGÀY 05: SỞ HÙNG - CÔN MINH         (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn đoàn khởi hành đi Côn Minh tham quan địa hình cacxtơ Thạch Lâm - đây là một tuyệt tác của tạo hoá với phong cảnh của rừng đá rộng lớn và được mệnh danh là "Thiên hạ đẹp nhất kỳ quan". Ăn trưa tự chọn và xem chương trình biểu diễn ca múa tại Vân Nam bảy sắc. Chiều xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về TP Côn Minh. Trên đường đi quý khách được ngắm nhìn những bản làng xinh đẹp và cảnh sinh hoạt thường ngày của các dân tộc Vân Nam - Trung Quốc.Tới Côn Minh nhận phòng, ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 06: CÔN MINH - HÀ NỘI         (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn đoàn tham quan Chợ hoa Gia Minh. Ăn trưa. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN 909 (14h50’ - 15h40’) về Việt Nam. đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chuyến đi.
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 668 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 16 khách trở lên)
* Giá bao gồm:
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN – KMG – HAN
- Phí an ninh hàng không, lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
- Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
- Thủ tục Visa XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
- H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Không bao gồm:
- Hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT... 
* Ghi chú: 
- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
- Mỗi Quý khách cần chuẩn bị 02 tấm ảnh 4 x6 chụp trên nền phông mầu trắng để xin cấp VISA.
- Trẻ em dư ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn.
- Giá trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế. 
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------


## muaxamac

móa trung quốc đang gây với VN, qua ko bik có bị chém ko nhỉ

----------

